# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Macbook Pro not recognizing audio CDs.

## Puffin

Mkay, I'm having a bit of trouble with this laptop. -_-' Here goes.

I just bought a Linkin Park "Hybrid Theory" CD, and when I got home I put it into my macbook (2011 model, OS X 10.6.7). I had itunes open, ready to import the songs on the disc. The only thing is, the computer isn't recognizing it at all. It's not showing up in itunes, or on the desktop as an ejectable file. It's spinning around inside the drive like normal and isn't being spit out, but the computer's just not getting the message and realizing there's a CD in there. 

I also tried a new Breaking Benjamin "Phobia" CD but it didn't recognize that one either!  :Bang head: 

GODDAMMIT.

Under my itunes preferences, I've set it to "Import CD" when a CD is placed in the drive, but neither CDs are showing up on the left sidebar in itunes.

Helpful answers will get a "like"... Because I kind of want to get this fixed *now*..  ::listenup:: 
Thanks guys.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

>mac

There's your problem. 

Have you tried searching for updates or restarting? It might be a problem with your hardware, e.g. device driver.

----------


## Puffin

I've been putting off a software update for at least a week now; I didn't think it would make a difference, disc drive-wise. I'll update it and see if that fixes the problem.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Worst comes to worst, PM me and I'll send you some links again haha.

----------


## ninja9578

Take it to the Mac store, they will replace the drive, most likely for free (make an appointment)

----------


## Puffin

I already had to replace the hard drive once, and now the disc drive?  :tongue2: 

It's making a weird noise now, too... Like that "thinking" noise an older computer makes.

----------

